# linux gaming rig



## Easy Rhino (Nov 14, 2012)

lets wax philosophical here for a bit. linux is less bloated than windows and uses opengl instead of the ruthless dx. we "should" see better gaming performance on a linux platform spec for spec than on the windows platform so long as the same effort goes into the opengl drivers as the dx drivers.

that being said, and with the consideration that at least for the next year the games supported by steam for linux will not be gpu intensive,  a think a nice linux gaming rig includes a slower i5 chip (3330?) and perhaps something like a gtx550. dual channel ram is fine at 1333 (4 gigs?) and throw in a 256gig SSD for good measure i think you have an inexpensive yet very responsive linux gaming rig for the next 2 years.

what do you guys think?


----------



## Millennium (Nov 14, 2012)

Not a bad idea, might upgrade the RAM speed (1600 is so cheap) and maybe the GPU, but I will wait and see how Steam on Linux goes


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 14, 2012)

Z75 motherboard, i5 3330p, 4g 1600, gtx660, sandforce 256 = $699.95

That is ubercheap and will run games very well on ubuntu.


----------



## NinkobEi (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice Rhino. Might I suggest using Linux Mint Cinnamon or Mate? I didn't really care for the latest ubuntu UI though so its just a personal preference. I will say that Mint comes a lot more ready out of the box. Samba and codecs installed already. Not that its difficult to install them.. But im sure there are other features installed already too.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 14, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Nice Rhino. Might I suggest using Linux Mint Cinnamon or Mate? I didn't really care for the latest ubuntu UI though so its just a personal preference. I will say that Mint comes a lot more ready out of the box. Samba and codecs installed already. Not that its difficult to install them.. But im sure there are other features installed already too.



that is a good suggestion. mint is easier and the ui is less bloated. going with ubuntu i would say stick with lxde.


----------

